# Hyatt Key West Ebay Selling



## The Conch Man (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw this ad on Ebay & thought maybe some of ya's might want to take a look at this great purchase that has a day left to end the bidding, if it goes through Hyatt's approval of course. Its July 4, week 26/27, 2-bedroom & so forth, take a look, no reserve!



http://cgi.ebay.com/HYATT-Sunset-Ha...temQQimsxZ20081024?IMSfp=TL081024105005r22444


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for the info.  Looks like somebody is going to get a good deal for Keywest.

$1119 (2009 Maintenance Fees)??? Is this correct for Sunset Harbor?


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Carmel & yes, the MF is correct for Sunset Harbor but check with Kal to make sure.


----------



## Kal (Oct 28, 2008)

The proposed maintenance fee for Sunset Harbor is $1044 plus the property tax of $116 brings the total to $1160 for 2009.


----------



## PA- (Oct 28, 2008)

The Conch Man said:


> Just saw this ad on Ebay & thought maybe some of ya's might want to take a look at this great purchase that has a day left to end the bidding, if it goes through Hyatt's approval of course. Its July 4, week 26/27, 2-bedroom & so forth, take a look, no reserve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a silver week.  I had a Gold week at Tahoe on ebay for $12K with me financing it, and no bidders, so I don't know that this is that much of a bargain in todays environment.


----------



## JeffW (Oct 28, 2008)

Sold for $6235.  Wonder if it will clear ROFR.

Jeff


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 29, 2008)

$6200 dollars for a 2-bedroom timeshare unit in Key West at Sunset Harbor for that price, not sure what ya mean in "Today's Environment"??? That's a steal if goes through Hyatt which I believe it will cause of today's environment!

Thanks Kal for the updated info on the MF!



PA- said:


> This is a silver week. I had a Gold week at Tahoe on ebay for $12K with me financing it, and no bidders, so I don't know that this is that much of a bargain in todays environment.


----------



## JeffW (Oct 29, 2008)

For a week at HSH, it's a great price (if it clears ROFR).  I think in terms of buying an effective week for HVC trading, both now and in the future, I think most people believe 1880 point weeks is really the minimum you want to buy.  

It's especially true with Hyatt, since it's a fixed m/f cost regardless of the week (ie. cheaper in the long run to spend more up front for a higher point week, then to pay for two less-expensive weeks but then have two annual fees).

Jeff


----------

